# Dezoner MacBook Pro



## brody (29 Janvier 2010)

Salut,
Voilà, j'ai un Macbook Pro G5 10.5.8 , savez-vous comment faire pour le dezoner (on me l avait fait sur un ancien mac y a quelques années et apres je n avais plus qu a utiliser region x pour remettre les compteurs a zero autant que je voulais, mais maintenant que j ai celui -ci , il n est pas dezoné bien sûr,et j ai utilisé les 5 changements de region).j ai un MATSHITADVD-R. Mon modele est UJ-85J / FBZ8
J ai trouvé un lien pour l application de dezonage s adaptant au modele mais c etait pas ma version 10.5.8 alors ca me mettait: non compatible.
si vous avez quoi que ce soit merci de me filer un coup de main.
Je sais qu'il y a aussi vlc pour lire mais non seulement je n arrive pas a voir des dvd avec ça et en plus j aimerai bien utiliser le lecteur dvd.
Merci d'avance


----------



## regsam (30 Janvier 2010)

La meilleure solution, c'est d'utiliser VLC comme lecteur qui lit toutes les zones sans problème.


----------



## Museforever (30 Janvier 2010)

Le zonage ne s'effectue pas au niveau du lecteur physique plutôt ?


----------



## regsam (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui, effectivement, mais aucune solution sans risque pour ton matériel n'existe. 
C'est pourquoi la meilleure solution c'est de lire ton DVD avec VLC, autrement, il te faudrait utiliser un programme comme Mac the Ripper pour avoir une copie dezonée de ton DVD et graver un nouveau DVD. C'est plus long et pas toujours convaincant.


----------



## brody (31 Janvier 2010)

mais le probleme c'est que VLC lit seulement les zones 2, quand je mets un dvd zone 1 ca se lance ,affiche un ecran noir et s eteint 2 secondes apres. en gros rien n apparait...


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2010)

regsam a dit:


> La meilleure solution, c'est d'utiliser VLC comme lecteur qui lit toutes les zones sans problème.


inexact
ca depend du materiel
et avec les recents c'est niet

et c'est detaillé en archives et chez VLC
( je crois même que c'est dans leur FAQ et en tous cas en long et en large dans leur forum)


----------



## TiteLine (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Il me semble également que pour "dézoner" un lecteur, il faut s'y prendre avant que ce dernier ne soit bloqué pour sur une région.

Si il ne reste plus grand chose à faire, il est toujours possible d'utiliser un petit lecteur externe pas trop cher (ça existe) pour les Z1


----------



## Museforever (31 Janvier 2010)

En parlant de lecteur (et graveur) externe, sur la boutiques orange.fr ils font des offres intéressantes (49 in pour un lightscribe de Samsung).


----------



## brody (2 Février 2010)

merci pour vos reponses!
Cela dit chez moi les dvd zone 1 ne marchent pas avec VLC....


----------



## kassk8 (31 Mars 2010)

Perso chuis Canada. Mon lecteur est bloqué le gros B....D !!

Quand je place un dvd zone 1 que je lance VLC ... et bien rien !
Il faut que je dézone ... j'ai trouvé une piste ... je vais essayer !

... j'ai trouvé ça ils sont complet mais je suis au Canada et que je n'ai pas pris ma sauvegarde ni mes logiciels ... ben je ne touche pas à mon ordi. Cependant ... j'ai trouvé une solution qui m'a fait rire juste en pensant écrire ces lignes !!!

Et bien je ripe le dvd ... hihihi ... je peux ainsi voir le film tranquille ... en plus ça me permet d'aller faire les courses, déposé du linge à la laverie, préparer le diner, aller chercher le linge, finir de préparer le diner et enfin de regarder mon film ... 

Oui c'est drôle mais je n'ai pas d'autre solution moins risquée !

D'ailleurs pourquoi mon logiciel de ripe peut lire disque lui ?? Je sais pas, je sais pas ... sskuzé hein !!


----------

